# Paphiopedilum rothschildianum "Tiny Zebra"



## Fabrice (Apr 29, 2013)

The last one for this year. 3 flowers but 4 buds.
Like for "Hell Flames", the cross name is deleted. But it could be one more TN-Queen x Tn-Tiger. Not sure.
Small size with 23cms but big dorsal (5.5cms) compared to the flower size.
I like too the white background and light black line in the dorsal.
One more I need to keep...


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 29, 2013)

I can see the zebra in this one!


----------



## emydura (Apr 29, 2013)

Another stunner. The dorsal looks huge relative to the rest of the flower.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 29, 2013)

Excellent!

Ramon


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2013)

Kind of thick and round. It looks like a tuffy.

Very nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 29, 2013)

They are so beautiful, great structure of the dorsal!!!! Full of charm !!!! Jean


----------



## Spaph (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes, a keeper for sure! :clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2013)

goodness me!


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 29, 2013)

Perfect! Congrat's Fabrice!!


----------



## Trithor (Apr 29, 2013)

Good name, very bold markings.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2013)

I think its among the most stunning roths I've seen!


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2013)

Stunning as Dot says and I even like the bud. That little bud is adorable.


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 30, 2013)

Just awesome!


----------



## Justin (Apr 30, 2013)

it might be Z2135 x Z2135 if u had any of that cross from Taiwan. (Rex x MM) x sib


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 30, 2013)

in fact, there are 3 possibilities for this cross:

-TN-Queen x TN-Tiger
-TN-JFY X TN-Tiger
-TC-5 x TN-Tiger

It could be too TC-5 x Purple Dream but I don't think the flower would have this typ of color.


----------



## wonderlen3000 (May 7, 2013)

Very nice clone. Is this new compact breeding from Taiwan??


----------



## Dane (May 7, 2013)

I wish i could grow them, but they keep dying:sob: Nice plant and flowers:clap:


----------



## Shiva (May 11, 2013)

Hummmmmm! What a beauty!


----------



## biothanasis (May 12, 2013)

cool flowers!


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 21, 2016)

Again in bloom.


----------



## Justin (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice much improved!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 21, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 21, 2016)

A beauty!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 22, 2016)

a nicely proportioned flower


----------



## iweyshen (Mar 22, 2016)

This one is rothschildianum (TC-5 x TN-Purple Dream)


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you for your reply.

I suppose you know well the cross because it's from you but what do you see in the flower to be sure it's from this cross?


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice! Is it more then 23cm this go-around?


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 23, 2016)

25cms.


----------



## gego (Mar 23, 2016)

Very nice form. Flower count went down? Is the plant bigger this time?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 23, 2016)

Great looking flower...

...another for my bucket list!


----------



## Trithor (Mar 26, 2016)

It always amazes me how you guys can tell the parents by looking at the offspring in roths.


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 26, 2016)

You're right, Im' surprised too and it's why I asked to explain to Iweyshen.

But don't forget Iweyshen is the breeder. So, he's probably the best to know that and to see something we don't see...


----------

